# Siamese / Tonkinese genetics



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

Goodmorning everyone,
My cat has characteristics of the Siamese, but he having White paws. I really doubt he Is a pure Siamese.
I got a proposal from a collegue Who has a pure Tonkinese Brown (which I didn't get to see) to do with him puppies.
First at all, my cat (in photo) Is certanly not a siamese.
Also, I'm afraid that Whit a tonkinese Brown, puppies would be Born without colorpoint and Blue eyes.
In your opinioni, can my cat have a part of siamese? Also, what are the chances that colorpoint kittens Will be Born from this cross? And White paws are dominante o recessive?


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

This Is my cat


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

A Siamese mix will almost like exactly like a purebred Siamese. Can you post a picture of the front of his/her face? The result of two colorpointed cats mating, is a litter of all colorpointed kittens.


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> A Siamese mix will almost like exactly like a purebred Siamese. Can you post a picture of the front of his/her face? The result of two colorpointed cats mating, is a litter of all colorpointed kittens.


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> A Siamese mix will almost like exactly like a purebred Siamese. Can you post a picture of the front of his/her face? The result of two colorpointed cats mating, is a litter of all colorpointed kittens.


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

And here


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He/she is just so adorable! Is it a male or female? It's pretty difficult to tell if a cat that looks like Siamese is a mix or pure. My aunt owns Siamese mix, she is a lilac point, and looks almost like a purebred Siamese. I was wondering if he/she was a Showshoe, but apparently not. In humans, brown eyes are dominant over blue eyes, but I think green eyes in cats is dominant over both brown and blue. I found a post about the white paws on this forum, here it is: Can a pure-bred Siamese have white paws?. Your cat is probably a mix, I think. According to the CFA, white paws on a Siamese for showing is a disqualification, but that doesn't mean it can't happen. In the Spring of 2021, I'm planning on adopting a kitten from my aunt's future litter, if you want to read about that, it's the first post under Recommended Reading.


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi everyone! He's a baby boy 
I'll check the link you posted!
I didn't understand if the white paws gene Is dominante or recessive.
Thank you all


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

My female has a white spot on her neck. She had her first litter of kittens back in August, there were five and every single one of them had that white spot on their neck. So, I'm guessing that the white spot is a dominant trait. Some of the kittens may have white paws, but only time will tell.


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

I will know only with the kittens! 
I hope wich tonchinese female is a good partner for him!


----------

